# How to tell if your motherboard is dead?



## domy85 (Apr 8, 2008)

Without a speaker connected to the LED on the mobo, how can you tell if it doesnt work with the LEAST amount of hardware on it. Trying to see if my asus maximus formula SE is dead or not.  I hooked power up to it through psu and all the little voltimider lights go on but dont go away like they would while posting through bios.  I have nothing else in the board though as far as hardware goes. does it need a cpu? Was hoping not to test it with my qx9650


----------



## t_ski (Apr 8, 2008)

You would need the motherboard, power supply, a video card, and at least one stick of ram.  Sometimes you also need a fan hooked up to the CPU fan header on the motherboard.  Usually the best way to narrow down the faulty component is to swap questionable parts for known-working ones, or take your questionable parts and put them in a working machine.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 8, 2008)

t_ski said:


> You would need the motherboard, power supply, a video card, and at least one stick of ram.  Sometimes you also need a fan hooked up to the CPU fan header on the motherboard.  Usually the best way to narrow down the faulty component is to swap questionable parts for known-working ones, or take your questionable parts and put them in a working machine.



What would I be looking (meaning if its bad or not) for when i turn it on with a motherboard, psu, video card, stick of ram, and a fan to the cpu header on the board? Im just testing if the board works or not, nothing else hardware wise. Reason i ask is cause im gona take parts out of this pc im on and use those to test with it, therefore not having a pc


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes, you will need a cpu as well.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 8, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yes, you will need a cpu as well.



Ok so i basically need everything used to boot a pc  Thanks for everyones help


----------



## MKmods (Apr 8, 2008)

you dont need a dvd, or Hdds..Get a simple, cheap mATX mobo with onboard graphics. 

I use those to test parts on.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 8, 2008)

Unless you have a POST card or a mobo with POST readouts, you are just looking for a successful boot.  That or beep codes, but you need a speaker for them.  Do you not have one you can use?  Where are you at in IL?  You can either come pick one up or I might be able to send you one if you can cover the shipping.


----------

